# Chew Chew Train



## Twirpunky (Nov 14, 2020)

My other hobby is welding and trains.  This is an offset smoker. I use propane for the fire and have a chip pan with hardwood chips above the flame to make the smoke.

D


----------



## mikey (Nov 14, 2020)

That is one hell of a shop! I like the smoker, too.


----------



## Dhal22 (Nov 14, 2020)

mikey said:


> That is one hell of a shop! I like the smoker, too.




Agree.


----------



## matthewsx (Nov 14, 2020)

mikey said:


> That is one hell of a shop! I like the smoker, too.



Yeah, that can't be your home shop.... is it?

John


----------



## Twirpunky (Nov 14, 2020)

No, that is not my home shop.  I teach welding at a college.  I am the only instructor so I have full control and access to the shop anytime I want. I spent the last 19 years fixing up the mess I inherited. Most of the equipment had been abused, missing parts, and not functioning.  I enjoyed the challenge of building a successful program and shop. 

    A student took that picture of me when I had just finished taking off the masking tape and sent it to me.  I didn't even think about the background in the picture.  

   I built this smoker along with my students.  Every student in my class built one.  It helps the students to work on their locomotives if they can watch and see me demonstrate each step.

    I allow my students to modify and add accessories to their Locomotive.  I have a good bunch of students this year. They have some creative ideas.  Each new idea has it's challenges and problem solving skills.  They are really engaged in this project. 

    This is our first year for this project. I am proud of my students and the work they are doing on their locomotives
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
.  I had posted this picture in another post of some of my students smokers while they were working on them.  

D


----------



## Twirpunky (Nov 14, 2020)

Student trains


----------



## matthewsx (Nov 14, 2020)

Very nice, paying it forward with the next generation 

John


----------



## NC Rick (Nov 14, 2020)

Cant read the posts after drooling on my computer over the shop!


----------



## Norseman C.B. (Nov 14, 2020)

I built a similar unit when I went to college in Nor Cal though mine was larger. 
Last I heard it still gets used for functions there albeit I heard that a number of 
years ago thanks for stoking the memory.....................


----------



## Twirpunky (Nov 15, 2020)

NC Rick said:


> Cant read the posts after drooling on my computer over the shop!


I don't have pictures of the rest of the shop. My intentions were not to show off the shop.  But thank you for the compliments.  

D


----------



## NC Rick (Nov 15, 2020)

Twirpunky said:


> I don't have pictures of the rest of the shop. My intentions were not to show off the shop.  But thank you for the compliments.
> 
> D


Show it off all you like!  Your fabrication shills seem well worthy of the cool shop, I just have my "fixations" and Vices.  My son just butchered 5 pigs So one of your Chew Chew trains would be a perfect complement.  Quite creative on the name too.  How many barbecues does a guy need?


----------



## Twirpunky (Nov 15, 2020)

NC Rick said:


> Show it off all you like!  Your fabrication shills seem well worthy of the cool shop, I just have my "fixations" and Vices.  My son just butchered 5 pigs So one of your Chew Chew trains would be a perfect complement.  Quite creative on the name too.  How many barbecues does a guy need?


My students will all take them home when finished.  I am setting mine up under the vent hoods and will have smoked bratwurst several times a year.  I already fired it up and made lunch for my students before I painted it.  

  My design was to make them small enough to fit in the back seat of a car.  The track is separate from the Locomotive so they can haul them home.

  We live in a rural area and most students all have BIG 4x4 trucks.  Thinking of making steam tractors some time.  

D


----------



## markba633csi (Nov 15, 2020)

Very nice work- you could also make a "coal car" to store charcoal briquettes  
-Mark


----------



## Boswell (Nov 15, 2020)

Very nice. Thanks for sharing the pictures and the backstory


----------



## Twirpunky (Nov 15, 2020)

I tell future students and their parents that come to look at my program, "This is how I *train *my students"

  I am not sure who is having more fun with this project, me or my students.

D


----------



## RandyWilson (Nov 15, 2020)

Okay, who else, based on the subject, opened this expecting pictures of a new puppy?


----------



## eugene13 (Nov 15, 2020)

RandyWilson said:


> Okay, who else, based on the subject, opened this expecting pictures of a new puppy?


Me


----------



## Nogoingback (Nov 16, 2020)

Cooking lunch under the vent hoods! I love it...


----------



## dewbane (Nov 17, 2020)

Yeah, okay, you win the internet today. Since I was hoping to win the internet today, and I lost, you can make it up to me with some brisket. In fact, you should smoke brisket for the entire forum.


----------



## Tim9 (Nov 17, 2020)

Twirpunky said:


> No, that is not my home shop.  I teach welding at a college.  I am the only instructor so I have full control and access to the shop anytime I want. I spent the last 19 years fixing up the mess I inherited. Most of the equipment had been abused, missing parts, and not functioning.  I enjoyed the challenge of building a successful program and shop.
> 
> A student took that picture of me when I had just finished taking off the masking tape and sent it to me.  I didn't even think about the background in the picture.
> 
> ...


When I was younger  I never  fully appreciated the teaching profession. Now I get it. I think a really good teacher can have profound affects on their students. Even if there’s a class of 20 students....and 19 of them fly through just effortlessly.... I think it’s that one student that a teacher has taken under his or her wing to help and guide . Its when you can help that  lost student .... That’s a really  rewarding act.
We all remember that one special teacher.  It’s such a honorable profession in my opinion.  And yeah.... nice having access to the shop.


----------



## Twirpunky (Nov 17, 2020)

dewbane said:


> Yeah, okay, you win the internet today. Since I was hoping to win the internet today, and I lost, you can make it up to me with some brisket. In fact, you should smoke brisket for the entire forum.


  I am a nubee at smoking meat.  Brisket is not on the menu yet.  How about smoked bratwurst?  I do pork butt pretty well. mm mm good.

D


----------

